# Spicy Peanut and Spinach Dip



## Raine (Feb 1, 2005)

Spicy Peanut and Spinach Dip

Ingredients: 

2 teaspoons peanut oil
1large onion, diced
4 cloves garlic, diced
2 tablespoons Thai red curry paste (see note)
1 (14-ounce) can coconut milk
½cup chicken or vegetable stock
¼cup fish sauce (see note)
6 tablespoons light brown sugar
2 cups finely chopped, unsalted roasted peanuts (skinless)
2 pounds fresh spinach, finely chopped or two 10-ounce packages of frozen spinach, thawed and squeezed dry 

Directions: 


Texas Peanut Producers Board  
Heat oil in skillet over high heat. Add onion and garlic and sauté until tender but not browned. 

Stir in red curry paste and sauté one minute. Add coconut milk, chicken or vegetable stock, fish sauce, brown sugar and peanuts. Continue to cook over medium heat, stirring constantly for about 10 minutes. Add spinach and stir to blend. 

Serve warm with fresh vegetables such as cucumbers, carrots, celery or fried wontons. Makes 6 cups.


----------

